# how big is too big - follie size?



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi there my lovely ladies.. 

im on my third SIUI and currently on cd7  

(1st abandoned as i overstimulated - 2nd was nearly abandoned due to a cyst at 5cm but ended up with BFN with one follie)

i just took my 7th dose of 37.5 units of gonal-f this morning before my first follie scan  . 
they say 2 follies on my right  and one on my left . 

the right ones measured 23mm and 24mm    and the one on the left meausured 22mm    already ! only 7 days into jabs ! super follies i hope 

i was told that i was to take my trigger shot tonight and come for IUI on friday. 

between this cycle and the last IUI called my 'cyst cycle' i havent had a break. once AF came i waited for my cd 21 to start my spray but never ov'd last month at all.

i asked if they were definately follies  and not cysts. 

The nurse told me that cysts and follies can look the same. it was me brought up the 'cyst concern' until then the nurse was going along the .. these are follies line. To be sure i have been given a blood test to check my estradiol levels. will get the results tomorrow. this will ease my cyst concerns i hope  . 

my question to you -   as well as about the likely hood of them being cysts not follies, is that if they are follies i was told that maximum limit is 25mm.. by the time tomorrow comes (with having taken a jab this morning and the trigger shot tonight) will they all be too big to contain viable eggs.. ie will they be too mature? 

how big is too big.. should i be thinking about what size they will be tomorrow or concentrating on what size they are now.. ie still within limits..... ?   

lets hope i have three good follies and three super eggs   what do you ladies think?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i have always been told any follie between 18 + 26 is good to go   apart form that i have no useful info, it sounds liek you are well + truely ripe chick + wish you all the best, you have some crackers there  

xxx


----------

